# johanni/msobo/interruptus/cyaneorhabdos



## vinnyxgunz (Aug 4, 2010)

i'm leaning towards msobo... he was blue as a juvie, so i believe that rules out johanni... he doesn't have the straight horizontal bars so that rules out cyaneorhabdos... so really i think it's between msobo and interruptus... when he's angry he gets completely royal blue


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Kind of do not like the lack of clear bars or stripes for the others, so kind of hoping it is Msobo as its kind of his best chance of being pure. Kind of betting hybrid, sorry  .
Kind of think hybrids that look a bit like Pseudotropheus/Melanochromis sp. "Msobo Deep" outnumber the pure guys.


----------



## vinnyxgunz (Aug 4, 2010)

the thing is i got him when he was about 2" and he already was a dark blue... i believe msobo start out yellow too... which don't start out yellow?


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Only Melanochromis cyaneorhabdos of the common in tank Melanochromis starts of blue so kind of going hybrid is a good bet as he sure is no pure Melanochromis cyaneorhabdos. Unless there is some Mbuna variant new to me kind of betting hybrid.
Maybe Melanochromis cyaneorhabdos x Metraiclima or more likely I think Pseudotropheus maybe socolofi as he kind of has that look as well as Melanochromis.

All the best James


----------



## cichlid_kid96 (Nov 22, 2010)

maybe a duboisi


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Where did you get him? Did you get others of the same type with him?


----------



## vinnyxgunz (Aug 4, 2010)

my lfs... i just got him back in july... he was in a tank with all cyaneorhabdos aka electric blue johanni... they were all 1.5" and all blue, yet he was the darkest so i got him

if i had to guess id say he's half cyaneorhabdos and half interruptus


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

It's a hybrid of some sort... no idea which though. The barring, all mixed up is a dead give away.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

vinnyxgunz said:


> my lfs... i just got him back in july... he was in a tank with all cyaneorhabdos aka electric blue johanni... they were all 1.5" and all blue, yet he was the darkest so i got him
> 
> if i had to guess id say he's half cyaneorhabdos and half interruptus


The fish they sell as "Electric Blue Johanni" are not always pure M. cyaneorhabdos. Many/most of the mass market "Electric Blue Johanni" may be hybrids.


----------

